# Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?



## pilkangler (30. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem zweiten Drilling am Pilker, eventuell mit kleinem Gummioktopus, gesammelt? Konntet ihr Vorteile, Nachteile gegenüber einem Drilling erkennen?
Falls mit zweien, welche Größe für den oberen und geht trotzdem noch ein Beifänger?
Freue mich auf eure Meinung!


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Für mich bedeutet der 2. Drilling nur höhere Hänger oder Verletzungsgefahr.
Oktopus ist wieder so eine Sache, die einen schwören draufen die anderen ( wie ich) brauen nur Twister oder Gifi`s.


----------



## nowortg (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Hallo,
es gibt Tage da habe ich, oder auch meine Mitangler, 90% der Bisse auf einen kleinen blauen oder schwarzen Oktopuss an einem zweiten, kleineren Drilling, den ich per Wirbel(ohne Karabiner) und Sprengring im Hauptrwirbel einhänge. An anderen Tagen ist der Oktopuss für die Fische anscheinend nicht interessant. Eine größere Hängergefahr entsteht nur, wenn ich den Pilker schleifen, oder am Grund liegen lasse.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eine größere Hängergefahr entsteht nur, wenn ich den Pilker schleifen, oder am Grund liegen lasse.
> Stets Petri Heil
> Jens



...oder man an unreinem Grund, Wracks und dicken Steinen wie z.B. vor  Staberhuk fischt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Ein zweiter Drilling am Pilker ist nicht weidgerecht. Er reißt die Fische  oft. Egal ob mit oder ohne Hakenverzierung.
Setze den 2. Haken 50cm oberhalb des Pilkers an einen Seitenarm. Das ist fairer.


----------



## guifri (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Ich nehme, wenn ich den Oktopus am Kopf benutze einen EINZELhaken. Die Dorsche, die ich bisher auf Oktopus gefangen habe, hatten alle fein säuberlich den Haken im Maul.

Tatsächlich reiße ich schon mal eher Dorsche mit dem Drilling am Ende, auch wenn ich ohne Oktopus pilke (auch ohne Haken am Kopf).


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Du wirst dennoch mehr Fisch mit einem Drilling oben - und um den gehts ja wohl - reißen. Ist eine rein mechanische Frage. Der untere Drilling kann dem Fisch ausweichen - der obere Drilling wird mit der Schnur und dem darunter bewfindlichen Drliing am Fisch entlanggeführt und der Drilling kann nicht wegkippen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Hab den den Thread grad mal wieder gefunden... ich finde es interessant, dass es Angler gibt, die noch einen Drilling mehr anbinden wollen und wieder andere Angler, die bei Kunstködern auf Einzelhaken umrüsten.
Bei meinen Mefo Blinkern setze ich nurnoch Einzelhaken ein, bei Pilkern etc. bin ich am überlegen.

Was sagt ihr zu Einzelhaken am Pilker?

Gruß


----------



## shorty 38 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde, ich habe gerade ein Buch von Dieter Schicker und Horst Hrubesch gelesen. In diesem Buch wird der Umgang mit einem Kopfdrilling beim winterlichen Fischen im Öresund beschrieben. Das Buch ist 1980 erschienen. Weiter möchte ich jetzt nicht zitieren und damit die Bier- und Chipsindustrie reich machen:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## gerihecht (13. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du wirst dennoch mehr Fisch mit einem Drilling oben - und um den gehts ja wohl - reißen. Ist eine rein mechanische Frage. Der untere Drilling kann dem Fisch ausweichen - der obere Drilling wird mit der Schnur und dem darunter bewfindlichen Drliing am Fisch entlanggeführt und der Drilling kann nicht wegkippen.


 
Moin aus Hamburg#d
Ein richtig geführter Pilker hat mit Reißen von Fischen nichts zu tun er soll ja mit Gefühl geführt werden.
Wenn die Dorsche vorsichtig beißen und das ist manchmal der Fall kann ein zusätzlicher Hacken kein Drilling hilfreich sein.Der Hacken wird an einem kleinen Wirbel  befestigt kann sich also frei bewegen  dadurch wird die Verletzungsgefahr
ausgeschlossen.
Hänger hat man dadurch auch nicht mehr außer man fischt am Wrack.
Habe bei meinen Jahrelangen Fahrten leider aber immer wieder erlebt das Dorsche auch ohne Zusatz Hacken oder Drilling gerissen werden.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## gerihecht (13. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hab den den Thread grad mal wieder gefunden... ich finde es interessant, dass es Angler gibt, die noch einen Drilling mehr anbinden wollen und wieder andere Angler, die bei Kunstködern auf Einzelhaken umrüsten.
> Bei meinen Mefo Blinkern setze ich nurnoch Einzelhaken ein, bei Pilkern etc. bin ich am überlegen.
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu Einzelhaken am Pilker?
> ...


 
Moin #6
_Finde ich super.Wir fahren  öfter von Thyboron zum Wrackangeln auf Dorsch und co bei Wrackangeln bedeutet derDrilling eine erhöhte Hängergefahr ich habe bisher noch keine Nachteile mit Einzelhacken feststellen können _
_Auch beim Pilken in der Ostsee._
_Gruß Gerd._


----------



## Rosi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hab den den Thread grad mal wieder gefunden... ich finde es interessant, dass es Angler gibt, die noch einen Drilling mehr anbinden wollen und wieder andere Angler, die bei Kunstködern auf Einzelhaken umrüsten.
> Bei meinen Mefo Blinkern setze ich nurnoch Einzelhaken ein, bei Pilkern etc. bin ich am überlegen.
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu Einzelhaken am Pilker?
> ...



Hi Dorsch Freak, ich habe seit Jahren Einzelhaken am Blinker, wenn ich vom Strand aus fische, jedoch Drillinge am Pilker und an Blinkern die hinter dem Boot geschleppt werden. 

Einzelhaken am Pilker auf hoher See, also in 20m Tiefe, wozu?
Hänger sind ja nicht so das Problem vom Boot aus. Da fahr ich über die Schnur und meistens löst sich der Drilling dann. 
Dorschbabys sind auch selten.
Weil es sportlicher ist?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Moin Rosi,

bei mir spielt der Einzelhaken schon alleine durch die Anzahl der Wracks und sonstigen hängerträchtigen Stellen aus, die ich ziemlich regelmäßig befische.

Das ist für mich aber nicht das Hauptargument. An Wracks entwaffne ich die Pilker teilweise auch ganz und fische nur mit den Jigs am Vorfach. Es geht mir vor allem darum, fische zu schonen. Ein Haken ist besser, als wenn man einem Fisch mit einem Drilling das Maul vernagelt. Bei den Mefoblinkern drücke ich sogar den Widerhaken an.

Da Gerd schon erwähnte, beim Einzelhaken keine Nachteile (z.B. schlechtere Bissausbeute) feststellen zu können #6, ist das für mich schonmal ein Gegenargument zum Einzelhaken weniger.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## fishman (27. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Moin alle,

ich hatte mal einige Zeit lang mit einem Kopfdrilling gepilkt weil mir gesagt wurde, dass Dorsche die auf dem Pilkerkopf beißen nur mit einem Kopfdrilling gehakt werden können. Tatsächlich hingen auch ab und zu die Dorsche am Kopfdrilling. Ein großer Nachteil war jedoch, dass sich der freie Drilling oft im Keschernetz verhakte. Auch ist die Verletzungsgefahr durch den zweiten freien Drilling größer und wird deshalb auf Kuttern nicht gern gesehen.  Meine Meinung fasst ein Dorsch, der bei der ersten Attacke nicht hakt, ohnehin fasst immer noch mal ein zweites oder drittes mal zu. Ein Kopfdrilling ist deshalb unnötig. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, dass ich seit ich den Kopfdrilling weg lasse weniger fange.


----------



## HD4ever (27. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

bei kleinen Pilkern die man in der Ostsee fischt finde ich das völlig überflüssig - denke son zusätzliches Gebammel stört da sogar eher beim Köderlauf ...
bei größeren/schwerern Pilkern kann das durchaus mal Sinn machen


----------



## norge1001 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

Wer schreibt, dass die Fische mit dem oberen Haken gerissen werden hat einfach keine Ahnung.
Wenn ich wählen müsste, wo ich den Haken verwenden dürfte würde ich sicherlich die obige Platzierung wählen.
Es sind meiner Erfahrung nach 70% der Fische am obren Haken gefangen worden.
Das könnte sein, dass der Dorsch dem Köder nach unten folgt und zubeisst. Dann ist er immer am oberen Haken gefangen. Aber jeder wie er will.

Grüße
Günther


----------



## Eristo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



norge1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer schreibt, dass die Fische mit dem oberen Haken gerissen werden hat einfach keine Ahnung.
> Wenn ich wählen müsste, wo ich den Haken verwenden dürfte würde ich sicherlich die obige Platzierung wählen.
> ...




    Das Beißverhalten des Dorsches bei flüchtenden Fischen hat vermutlich wohl noch selten jemand beobachten können, wenn überhaupt. |rolleyes

Selbst Taucher würden sich wohl scheuen, einen frei geworfenen Pilker aus der Nähe zu beobachten, bis ein Dorsch zupackt.:m

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Salzwasserfische im Gegensatz zu Süßwasserfischen, die ja teilweise mit äußerst scharfen Zähnen bewaffnet sind, oft durch enorme Beschleunigung versuchen, ihre Beute am Kopf statt am Schwanz zu erwischen!:m

Sonst würden sie diese evtl. beim Versuch des Verschluckens zu häufig verlieren?


Für diese Theorie spricht meiner Meinung nach auch die Tatsache, dass scheinbar gut und sicher gehakte Dorsche so manches Mal im Mittelwasser einfach ihr Maul öffnen und den Pilker loslassen.;+

Die Aussagen, man könne keinen Unterschied bei der Fangquote feststellen, ist für mich sehr unsicher, es gibt zu viele Kriterien, die die Fangquote beeinflussen!#c






Ich kann mir dur


----------



## Sinned (29. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Ich habe mit Zusatzdrilling am oberen Bereichs des Pilkers sehr gute Fangerfahrung gemacht. Dazu wird der obere Drilling mit einem Oktopuss bestückt - in verschiedenen Farben und Längen. In manchen Fällen hat der Oktopuss die gleiche Länge wie der Pilker selbst und fing immer größere Dorsche, als die Pilker der Mitangler.


----------



## Hamburgspook (29. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*



norge1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer schreibt, dass die Fische mit dem oberen Haken gerissen werden hat einfach keine Ahnung.
> Wenn ich wählen müsste, wo ich den Haken verwenden dürfte würde ich sicherlich die obige Platzierung wählen.
> ...



Moin Günther 

Genau so sieht es aus. Auch meine Erfahrung. Es geht ja nicht ums Dorsche reißen. 
Wer heute noch pilkt wie vor 20 Jahren und seine Rute 1 1/2 Meter hoch reißt, zieht eh den kürzeren.
Es gibt aber Tage wo der Dorsch nicht genau über Grund steht, sondern eher im Mittelwasser.
Dann erfolgen die Bisse von oben da der Dorsch dem Pilker folgt.

Gruß
Spook


----------



## C.K. (29. April 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Drilling am Pilker sinnvoll?*

Ich fische auch mit einem oberen Haken, allerdings nicht mit Drilling sondern mit einen Einzelhaken von Gamakatsu.

Gerissene Fische kenne ich allerdings auch nicht am oberen Haken, die sitzen dann leider am unteren Ende.

Vieleicht hat der Sportsfreund der diese These aufgestellt hat, das selbst nie ausprobiert?|kopfkrat


----------

